# How to run out of food stamps before the end of the month



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I had someone ask me to take them to the Shop and Save the next time I go so I said "sure". They have a family of 5 and get like $700 a month.
The lady I took told me how much she gets and how the last week of the month is really slim pick ins . For the life of me I just couldn't wrap
my head around $700 not being enough. I found out. I would think that would be plenty. But they don't buy food to fix most of what she bought was ready to eat food. I'm buying a sack of potatoes and she is buying tubs of Bob Evens mashed potatoes. Man that stuff is expensive.
Same for just about everything she bought --Ready to eat heat and serve-- No need to buy flour for biscuits or pancakes. Heck no just buy the stuff that's ready to eat. You guys ever check the price on ready to eat pancakes? WOW they are high priced. No need to make kool aid just but pop. We bought about the same amount but my bill was about half of what hers was. 

But I did get a treat. On the way home she had me stop a Sheetz and she bought me a sub sandwich and a Coke.
Guess how she paid for it?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, and I'm betting that after a lifetime of eating the "ready to eat" crap with all the additives, has her ass as wide as the front door, huh?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The EBT needs to be replaced with shipped bags of beans, rice, flour, potatoes etc.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

These people need to be forced to work for their food stamps. It would cut the rolls by about 80%.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

In Wisconsin they will have to take a random drug test to get the free stuff, it’s a start......


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rstanek said:


> In Wisconsin they will have to take a random drug test to get the free stuff, it's a start......


What kid of drugs are they looking for?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree that kind of shopping is stupid. I am kind of dealing with that with my wife right now.

I heard that drug test for welfare was ruled unconstitutional but I could be mistaken. I think that recipients should be required to take a drug test. I think that if you get food stamps then you must be required to save every receipt. No receipt, no money. Some how rule in the more processed food you buy the less money you get. Something to that affect. Maybe get volunteers to teach home cooking???

Even though it sucks for the tax payer I feel a citizen has a right to a degree for assistance. Sometimes people need help to get on their feet. When I was a young man, my family and I got assistance for a while. Self pride kicked myself off of it ASAP. Something else is government needs to get out of church business. Certain places prohibit churches and groups from feeding the poor and homeless. They want to keep people on the teat. 

With family values and involvement, teaching etc., I kind a think lifeskills should be tought like managing a checkbook, managing a budget even if your poor you have some kind of budget. Maybe a class on maximizing your welfare benefits like what we do in prepping with food.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was poor growing up for the most part, I can remember eating lot's Bean and pea soup, meatloaf if we were lucky and a lot of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. A lot of fried Bologna, spam and boiled potatoes. My parents could have fed an army on 700 bucks a month.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> These people need to be forced to work for their food stamps. It would cut the rolls by about 80%.


Kansas has done exactly that and has seen a very large drop in those collecting along with a good number of the formerly unemployed, becoming employed in good jobs.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> What kid of drugs are they looking for?


Anything that would be illegal for them to have , mostly, heroin, cocaine, meth, etc......


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Kansas has done exactly that and has seen a very large drop in those collecting along with a good number of the formerly unemployed, becoming employed in good jobs.


If not work then some type of volunteer work.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If I was President for a day....the only place you could get food in exchange for food stamps would be a government food store.

I would have these all over the place...in strip malls, next to supermarkets, etc, etc....

The building would be painted black and white and would have a sign in big, bold letters..."Government Food Store"

Every single article of food would have a black and white wrapper that would boldly announce the contents....Government Cheese, Government Milk, Government Bread....

There would be no chips, soda, lobster, filet mignon or candy available at the Government Food Store.

Even the grocery bags would be black and white with big bold letters...Government Food Store.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Something else is government needs to get out of church business. Certain places prohibit churches and groups from feeding the poor and homeless. They want to keep people on the teat.


That ^^^


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> If I was President for a day....the only place you could get food in exchange for food stamps would be a government food store.
> 
> I would have these all over the place...in strip malls, next to supermarkets, etc, etc....
> 
> ...


And that. ^^^


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The thread that I posted in August about Kansas and how they have gotten folks off of welfare and back to work....

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/83962-reentering-work-more-income-ks.html


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

On one side of the coin I don't think drug users should get food stamps. But on the other I would have a problem depriving a parent and there children something as basic as food because Dad smoked a little grass. I know, I know I'm a sissy. I give the guy at the end of the expressway with a sine $3. 

When I give him a few bucks I did my part now it's on him if he is a fake. But what if the guy really is hungry?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

IDK what it's like where you live, but in San Fransicko there are dozens of free meals available to people every single day almost 24-7. Someone did an article on it years ago where one could eat free at soup like kitchens at least six times a day on foot in between the locations. Any. One handed out wasn't for food but would be used on drugs and alcohol almost certainly.



budgetprepp-n said:


> On one side of the coin I don't think drug users should get food stamps. But on the other I would have a problem depriving a parent and there children something as basic as food because Dad smoked a little grass. I know, I know I'm a sissy. I give the guy at the end of the expressway with a sine $3.
> 
> When I give him a few bucks I did my part now it's on him if he is a fake. But what if the guy really is hungry?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> IDK what it's like where you live, but in San Fransicko there are dozens of free meals available to people every single day almost 24-7. Someone did an article on it years ago where one could eat free at soup like kitchens at least six times a day on foot in between the locations. Any. One handed out wasn't for food but would be used on drugs and alcohol almost certainly.


That is the same for anywhere in the Minneapolis/St. Paul MN area. People go hungry because they chose to with free meals available.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> On one side of the coin I don't think drug users should get food stamps. But on the other I would have a problem depriving a parent and there children something as basic as food because Dad smoked a little grass. I know, I know I'm a sissy. I give the guy at the end of the expressway with a sine $3.
> 
> When I give him a few bucks I did my part now it's on him if he is a fake. But what if the guy really is hungry?


I will not give money. I will offer food or other essentials.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My girlfriend just emigrated from a tiny and very poor town in Siberia. She right now only spends $30/per week on food (has 2 jobs) and able to make healthy meals, I did the same when I first came here. 

No one is giving her any handouts and she is too proud to accept food from friends but I’ll do something for her for Orthodox Christmas, she can’t refuse that


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> If I was President for a day....the only place you could get food in exchange for food stamps would be a government food store.
> 
> I would have these all over the place...in strip malls, next to supermarkets, etc, etc....
> 
> ...


I like it! Back in the day you had to stand in line to get the monopoly money they used for food stamps and when you paid everyone knew what you where paying with. Now, they just swipe a card. Although you can identify it, I have noticed most try to hide it and use it quick when they pay. Food stamps should be for the truly needy and limited on what you can purchase and in duration. Like all government entitlement programs, it is being gamed and gone afoul of what was intended.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The govt has signs about feeding animals, they become dependant on the hand outs.
Yes, I grew up eating commodity cheese, and having brown sacks from the food banks. Im proud to say it.
I do donate some, and will buy a person a meal, but I don't give out money. Nope, seen to many little bastards stealing and begging for heroin to give ANYONE cash anymore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

On the original post subject, yes, one can easily spend money on 4 dollar mashed potatoes, versus 99 cents for eight pounds. Just lazy, even crockpot meals are cheap and easy.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

stowlin said:


> The EBT needs to be replaced with shipped bags of beans, rice, flour, potatoes etc.


Nope. Give them Soylent Green. It's high in protein and it can be made by (out of) fat asses that abuse the food stamp program.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> ........... Some how rule in the more processed food you buy the less money you get..............


Better yet: If the stores can scan a pack of cancer sticks or a 6-pack of Bud and it's not accepted for being paid for by the taxpayers, then why now do the same for high-falutin' chow? Sure, you can buy flour and eggs and bread and milk by gubbamint money, but not frozen hash browns and Twinkies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deebo said:


> On the original post subject, yes, one can easily spend money on 4 dollar mashed potatoes, versus 99 cents for eight pounds. Just lazy, even crockpot meals are cheap and easy.


There is the answer ^^^^^^^ cut the amount one qualifies for by 50% and give em' a free crock pot instead.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I would venture to say....90% of the people receiving food stamps have the latest smart phone...a smart TV....internet connection...x-box and other "necessities".


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I would venture to say....90% of the people receiving food stamps have the latest smart phone...a smart TV....internet connection...x-box and other "necessities".


My 90yr old gram used to say "It's not the high cost of living, it's the cost of living high."
She meant like 'high on the hog' (spending outside your means)
But 'high' takes on even more meanings these days.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Deebo said:


> The govt has signs about feeding animals, they become dependant on the hand outs.
> Yes, I grew up eating commodity cheese, and having brown sacks from the food banks. Im proud to say it.
> I do donate some, and will buy a person a meal, but I don't give out money. Nope, seen to many little bastards stealing and begging for heroin to give ANYONE cash anymore.


There is still nothing that beats the white commodity cheese and cans of peanut butter. My mom used to make the best grilled cheese and peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed that the able should be required to work for assistance. Even if it’s picking up litter, planting trees, licking envelopes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Agreed that the able should be required to work for assistance. Even if it's picking up litter, planting trees, licking envelopes.


I'd be willing to bet money that...if you had some of these boys out there cleaning graffiti off underpasses and buildings and such....they would be the first to lambaste their friends if they screwed it up again...."Hey mo-fo...I just spent 3 days cleaning that all up"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Agreed that the able should be required to work for assistance. Even if it's picking up litter, planting trees, licking envelopes.


There shouldn't be trash on the sides of our roadways. Ever.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> There shouldn't be trash on the sides of our roadways. Ever.


Just got back from lunch. I drove past small children leaving school having to walk by strung out junkies laying shirtless on the sidewalk. This should never happen. Ever!

The city this was in has a Liberal mayor, liberal city council. It's disgusting they would allow this to be.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

B


Sasquatch said:


> Just got back from lunch. I drove past small children leaving school having to walk by strung out junkies laying shirtless on the sidewalk. This should never happen. Ever!
> 
> The city this was in has a Liberal mayor, liberal city council. It's disgusting they would allow this to be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I favor severe beatings to solve this issue!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard some really good comments but I have a question. How many in the time they made their comment wrote a letter or emailed their politicians to express their view or a comment that was made on the thread?

Didn't think so.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I agree that kind of shopping is stupid. I am kind of dealing with that with my wife right now.
> 
> I heard that drug test for welfare was ruled unconstitutional but I could be mistaken. I think that recipients should be required to take a drug test. I think that if you get food stamps then you must be required to save every receipt. No receipt, no money. Some how rule in the more processed food you buy the less money you get. Something to that affect. Maybe get volunteers to teach home cooking???
> 
> Even though it sucks for the tax payer I feel a citizen has a right to a degree for assistance. Sometimes people need help to get on their feet.


Trouble is, now when you need it you can't get it. 6 years ago my wife and I were both on unemployment at the same time. 2 kids at home yet. We could not get food assistance because we made too much money from unemployment. The system is broke and needs to be scrapped.
When you need it short term you don't qualify, yet if it is your chosen "profession " away you go...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Trouble is, now when you need it you can't get it. 6 years ago my wife and I were both on unemployment at the same time. 2 kids at home yet. We could not get food assistance because we made too much money from unemployment. The system is broke and needs to be scrapped.
> When you need it short term you don't qualify, yet if it is your chosen "profession " away you go...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


You are right when you really need it, it will fail you unless play the system. You have to go to food banks and do other stuff. Different charities offer different programs and you need to hit them up. I new someone years and ago and I don't remember how he did it exactly. He got state assistance and then would go to different charities to get his utilities and rent paid. What one did not cover the other did. He would work a cash job so he had money for cigs and other stuff.

My daughter has to go to the doctor often and she takes medication. Some of it is stupid expensive. She works and doesn't mind working but she has to intentially tell her boss not to schedule her over so many hours or they will kick her off the medical coverage. She gets food stamps but its a joke.

When I first got booted from the military because of medical I could not get a job. After a year of almost daily going door to door and applying online I said F it. Depression kicked in. With pain and all other issues VA covered it because I was basically indigent. It took 3 years for VA to give my 100% rating. I almost sold some of the Morphine and Vicodin meds that I was on to help with basic bills but I didn't. Financially we were F'd. Everything that could was given back and eventually had to do bankruptcy to clear the rest.

When you get that poor you get desperate. I feel a lot of respect for the families that have to live on the street and do it in an honest manner. Some cities have made it illegal for homelessness and have made homeless people leave. The politicians like that I would not have a problem doing something to them or see it done. In another words if their house got burned down it would not make me feel sorry for them. Sounds freaky but people just do not stand up for others anymore.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You are right when you really need it, it will fail you unless play the system. You have to go to food banks and do other stuff. Different charities offer different programs and you need to hit them up. I new someone years and ago and I don't remember how he did it exactly. He got state assistance and then would go to different charities to get his utilities and rent paid. What one did not cover the other did. He would work a cash job so he had money for cigs and other stuff.
> 
> My daughter has to go to the doctor often and she takes medication. Some of it is stupid expensive. She works and doesn't mind working but she has to intentially tell her boss not to schedule her over so many hours or they will kick her off the medical coverage. She gets food stamps but its a joke.
> 
> ...


This is a little off topic, but what stood out to me in your story here was the anount of debt you evidently had. You "gave things back" and did a bankruptcy. That means you were attempting to buy things you could not afford. It is one of the biggest problems people create for themselves today. Debt is dumb and a real killer. Think about how much less stressful your situation would have been, if you had not owed a penny to anyone when you discharged. You created a lot of stress for yourself by irresponsible living. No one has a right to anything in this country other than life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Anything else given by the government comes at the expense of said government forcibly taking my money to give it to others.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The lack of basic financial education in the schools contributes to the situation. And Home Economics has ended too, unfortunately.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> This is a little off topic, but what stood out to me in your story here was the anount of debt you evidently had. You "gave things back" and did a bankruptcy. That means you were attempting to buy things you could not afford. It is one of the biggest problems people create for themselves today. Debt is dumb and a real killer. Think about how much less stressful your situation would have been, if you had not owed a penny to anyone when you discharged. You created a lot of stress for yourself by irresponsible living. No one has a right to anything in this country other than life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Anything else given by the government comes at the expense of said government forcibly taking my money to give it to others.


No it means I went from an income to nothing. How do you make a truck payment with nothing? But your right ultimately, debt is dumb but it is the norm. How many people do you know that buys with cash? Do you buy your vehicle with cash what about your house? Just to clarify yes you can buy a vehicle with cash but the probability of it being a piece of Sh*t is going to be pretty high. I don't buy brand new because of depreciation and because I am not going to support the UAW but I buy a good quality vehicle with lower miles and with a warranty.

Edit: Just wanted to point out that we did not have a lot of debt to begin with. Truck payment, mortgage and a few other things. My wifes vehicle was paid with cash. Would you continue paying for things when you know longer owned them? I did what I had to do. I'm not going to apologize for it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The lack of basic financial education in the schools contributes to the situation. And Home Economics has ended too, unfortunately.


I almost agree with you. At least our school, in the past and present teach budgeting your money and operating a checkbook and I am not for sure what else but I don't think they teach you about the pitfalls of the financial system. The financial system has many ways to real you in. I think automotive loans now up it to 8 year loans. They surpassed the normal operating lifespan. I cant say for sure but I would bet a beer that there are many things that the banking system does not allow the schools to teach.

There should be financial stuff taught in junior college where high school lessons ended. I wouldn't complain if it was tax payer supplemented. The parents are not doing it. I would rather teach some kids verses doing another bank bailout.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

U


MaterielGeneral said:


> No it means I went from an income to nothing. How do you make a truck payment with nothing? But your right ultimately, debt is dumb but it is the norm. How many people do you know that buys with cash? Do you buy your vehicle with cash what about your house? Just to clarify yes you can buy a vehicle with cash but the probability of it being a piece of Sh*t is going to be pretty high. I don't buy brand new because of depreciation and because I am not going to support the UAW but I buy a good quality vehicle with lower miles and with a warranty.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to point out that we did not have a lot of debt to begin with. Truck payment, mortgage and a few other things. My wifes vehicle was paid with cash. Would you continue paying for things when you know longer owned them? I did what I had to do. I'm not going to apologize for it.


I wasnt being critical of you, just pointing out the obvious. I think you may have misunderstood what I was saying. Ypu were right to let your truck go back. You couldnt afford it to start with. You were living on margin with no safety net. You would have felt a lot better if you had emtered your crises with no debt an an emergency fund. Yes, I buy very good vehicles with cash money. I lead a debt-free lifestyle and it feels good. I maintain a healthy emergency fund so when things go wrong I am not panicked. I dont buy anything I cannot pay cash for.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> U
> I wasnt being critical of you, just pointing out the obvious. I think you may have misunderstood what I was saying. Ypu were right to let your truck go back. You couldnt afford it to start with. You were living on margin with no safety net. You would have felt a lot better if you had emtered your crises with no debt an an emergency fund. Yes, I buy very good vehicles with cash money. I lead a debt-free lifestyle and it feels good. I maintain a healthy emergency fund so when things go wrong I am not panicked. I dont buy anything I cannot pay cash for.


Well what can I say, your doing a lot better than most of the people on out here specifically me, LoL.

If my other comment came out shitty then sorry. It wasn't supposed to have.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Of all of you who are so quick to judge and think you know how to "solve" charity problems, I bet there isn't a single one of you who would be willing to switch places with anyone drawing food stamps. I know for an absolute fact that I wouldn't switch places with any of them, and if they can draw some kind of illusion of temporary comfort from a bag of chips or even a pack of cigarettes, I for one welcome them to it. It's got to hurt to be them.

They're fooling themselves. I know it, you know it. But that isn't what's broken, and no one here has any answers for how to fix what's broken in another human being and get them back on the rails. If you did, you'd be the second coming, and I'd expect real miracles from you.

Everything I've read here is to make _you_ feel better, not to solve unemployment or chronic welfare, and certainly not to help anyone except perhaps yourselves, and the help for you is just to help you feel better. To me, it all sounds like welfare and food stamps hurts your feelings, and that's pretty funny coming from a bunch of folks who regularly deride others as "snowflakes" and ridicule them for expressing feelings.

Finally, there is no goal line. There is no set of circumstances where most of you would say "okay, that's enough, they're now entitled to welfare."

There would never be "enough" for most of you, you will always begrudge those living in poverty any help.

It doesn't look good on you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, here comes the second coming: been saying it for years and years.

Tough love.

Get people off the government teat.

It's going to be a slow process...not overnight. It took years to get to this point and it will take years to fix it.

The family unit, complete with a father has to come back into the mix. Not a trans father...not a gay father....a heterosexual father who supplied the sperm to get this "family" going.

He needs to know his actions have consequences. The days of getting a girl pregnant for fun and profit are gone. 

I could type forever on this subject.

The jobs have to be there but....."I ain't doin' dat" is not an acceptable response to a job offer.

LBJ's Great Society got us here. It needs to be abolished....over time.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not love, Robie.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well there Jammer. Let me tell you a story about a woman I know. Unmarried with 3 kids to at least 2 different men. Of course on welfare, medicaid, children on CHIP, rental assistance, heating assistance, obama phone, etc. The state decided to try to get this welfare queen off the rolls. They sent her to cosmetology school at taxpayer expense. Of course the taxpayer had to pay her child care while she was in school. Well of course public transportation was inconvient so the system bought her a cheap used car. Her and her friends ran the car into the ground, so of course the system (taxpayers) paid to repair the car. Long story short, years later the ‘queen’ is still on welfare and her children are well on their way towards becoming second generation blood-suckers. This woman and her friends are quite content to lay around, do nothing, screw and produce more leeches, and basically continue to be a parasite on the community. I have no sympathy for her and her type. I’m thinking mandatory sterilization would go a long way towards improving the problem.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> It's not love, Robie.


Call it anything you like.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer...between your views on the NFL and now this, I'll just say this...

There comes a point in time when personal responsibility has to come into play. It's been expected of me all my life and trust me, there have been times I've had to search the sofa cushions to keep the electricity on. 

I do mostly handyman stuff...to keep the lights on. I do stuff like crawl in the nasty-ass, dark and dank crawlspaces to examine a leak coming from a nasty-ass toilet. Do I like it? Not one bit. But...it keeps my lights on and...it allows me to keep my head held high, that through my efforts and determination...didn't need Uncle Sammy's help.

What really lights my ass on fire is when I'm all done and hit the supermarket on the way home...stand in line with my "reduced price-manager's-special" chicken, wondering if I can afford it and I'm right behind some lady and her kids loading up the conveyor with high-end food stuffs....paying with an EBT card.

Yeah, maybe "love" wasn't the best choice.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> Yeah, maybe "love" wasn't the best choice.


Yeah. Maybe not.

You wouldn't switch places with her, because whatever little you've got, it's more than she has.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. Maybe not.
> 
> You wouldn't switch places with her, because whatever little you've got, it's more than she has.


I don't have a BMW...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Of all of you who are so quick to judge and think you know how to "solve" charity problems, I bet there isn't a single one of you who would be willing to switch places with anyone drawing food stamps. I know for an absolute fact that I wouldn't switch places with any of them, and if they can draw some kind of illusion of temporary comfort from a bag of chips or even a pack of cigarettes, I for one welcome them to it. It's got to hurt to be them.
> 
> They're fooling themselves. I know it, you know it. But that isn't what's broken, and no one here has any answers for how to fix what's broken in another human being and get them back on the rails. If you did, you'd be the second coming, and I'd expect real miracles from you.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how long it was going to take before the liberal came around.

I may be wrong but I don't think most of us are saying turn off welfare to nothing but to those that are need and need a hand up not a hand out. As for giving up what we have, hell no. We earned it. We worked our ass off to get what we want and are not going to turn it over for a leech system. Before I gave up my house for a liberal socialist system I would burn it down and pollute the water supply making the property worthless.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I believe the overwhelming number of SNAP recipients are not welfare queens but people in temporary dire circumstance. In fact, of people eligible to receive them only 65% percent have enrolled at this point. The recession left a lot of people destitute across the country. Prior to the obama recession only 42% of the eligible participated.

I found it scandalous that here in Oregon that there is a large number of working families being being paid so poorly that they qualify for SNAP. SNAP is one of the most fiscally responsible agencies we have going.



> Economists consider SNAP one of the most effective forms of economic stimulus. Moody's Analytics estimates that in a weak economy, every dollar increase in SNAP benefits generates about $1.70 in economic activity. Similarly, CBO rated an increase in SNAP benefits as one of the two most cost-effective of all spending and tax options it examined for boosting growth and jobs in a weak economy.
> 
> A USDA study of the impacts of the increase in SNAP benefits from the Recovery Act found that the prevalence of very low food security of households with incomes eligible for SNAP (130 percent of poverty and less) decreased from 2008 to 2009 (before and after the SNAP benefit increase, respectively). The percent of households with very low food security was expected to increase due to changes in income and employment resulting from the recession, yet it decreased; this decline was not shown among higher-income households.


https://www.cbpp.org/research/snap-is-effective-and-efficient

I don't consider that a progressive point of view, but a humanitarian view,


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Unclefred. The key words in your post are “temporary dire circumstance”. How do you account for the folks on welfare for decades, a lifetime, or even for generations as the children imitate the mother (usually because there is no father to be found)?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not saying that people need a leg up at some time. I can tell from 1st hand experience that is you are a hard worker that hits a tough stretch you Won't qualify. I have also seen those that live off the government handouts with no effort to get off by getting a job. Both in an urban and rural environment. What needs to be fixed is help them out of poverty not just keep giving them free s hit. Do I have the answer...nope. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I heard some really good comments but I have a question. How many in the time they made their comment wrote a letter or emailed their politicians to express their view or a comment that was made on the thread?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I've expressed my concerns straight to police about the druggie homeless and they told me their hands were tied by the mayor who is pro homeless. And a huge liberal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I've expressed my concerns straight to police about the druggie homeless and they told me their hands were tied by the mayor who is pro homeless. And a huge liberal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I contact my reps (local and dc) white often. I live in a blue state so anything I have to say falls on deaf ears. But I will keep doing it.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.


Doesn't change a thing for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.





Sasquatch said:


> Doesn't change a thing for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well there you have it, our friend Jammer is either on food stamps or wants to be.

Never forget his idiotic tag line that will make all his dreams come true ........ Black Lives Matter. Proud to live in a sanctuary city, ready to pay more taxes to keep it that way. It's the American way.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.


I did not qualify for food stamps while on unemployment...so... I'll say it again...if you milk the system you get assistance. If you need it for a very short term you don't get it...Not anecdotal I know this from first hand experience...So your statement means nothing to me.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, there you go, then.

If serving in the army doesn't make the grade for you guys, I can let this discussion go. We'll just disagree, whether you agree to it or not,


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.


So your saying the highest rank can get food stamps? I think you been smoking some of that liberal cocaine. Maybe the lowest can qualify or at least used to qualify.

Private E1 makes basic pay of $19,198.80 a year. 2nd LT makes $36,417.60 a year. Your welfare cut off probably depends on each state. Once again I am going to say that I believe most on here do not have a problem giving help to those that need it. It is those that make a career out of living welfare and stroke it for every ounce that they have a problem with. So does your liberal ___ saying that everyone should have welfare? Who is going to work to provide it? The big corporations bringing in the illegal aliens to work it?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Well, there you go, then.
> 
> If serving in the army doesn't make the grade for you guys, I can let this discussion go. We'll just disagree, whether you agree to it or not,


Stop avoiding coward.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Of all of you who are so quick to judge and think you know how to "solve" charity problems, I bet there isn't a single one of you who would be willing to switch places with anyone drawing food stamps. I know for an absolute fact that I wouldn't switch places with any of them, and if they can draw some kind of illusion of temporary comfort from a bag of chips or even a pack of cigarettes, I for one welcome them to it. It's got to hurt to be them.
> 
> They're fooling themselves. I know it, you know it. But that isn't what's bro*ken, and no one here has any answers for how to fix what's broken in another human being and get them back on the rails.* if you did, you'd be the second coming, and I'd expect real miracles from you.
> 
> ...


Did you miss tje part whete I said we should hand out some beatings? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

unclefred said:


> I believe the overwhelming number of SNAP recipients are not welfare queens but people in temporary dire circumstance. In fact, of people eligible to receive them only 65% percent have enrolled at this point. The recession left a lot of people destitute across the country. Prior to the obama recession only 42% of the eligible participated.
> 
> I found it scandalous that here in Oregon that there is a large number of working families being being paid so poorly that they qualify for SNAP. SNAP is one of the most fiscally responsible agencies we have going.
> 
> ...


You believe wrong. I have administrated the program before. I know who is in the system. In the time I dealt with it, i became convinced that less than 10% of the people getting the benefits had any real need for them oyher than them wanting to sit obpn their fat asses and not work.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> You believe wrong. I have administrated the program before. I know who is in the system. In the time I dealt with it, i became convinced that less than 10% of the people getting the benefits had any real need for them oyher than them wanting to sit obpn their fat asses and not work.


The objective data refutes your subjective opinion.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Unclefred. The key words in your post are "temporary dire circumstance". How do you account for the folks on welfare for decades, a lifetime, or even for generations as the children imitate the mother (usually because there is no father to be found)?


Of course, there are those people. But they just a slice of people that receive the benefits. But I agree that those people are a waste. The number of people getting help correlates directly with the rate of unemployment and economic recession. when it improves they drop out. Even illegals, many of them at least, don't apply for SNAP probably because they are keeping their heads down.and the black market.

I'm sure living in large cities you see a lot of them but it's the working poor, especially in rural areas that get legitimate help.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So your saying the highest rank can get food stamps? I think you been smoking some of that liberal cocaine. Maybe the lowest can qualify or at least used to qualify.
> 
> Private E1 makes basic pay of $19,198.80 a year. 2nd LT makes $36,417.60 a year. Your welfare cut off probably depends on each state. Once again I am going to say that I believe most on here do not have a problem giving help to those that need it. It is those that make a career out of living welfare and stroke it for every ounce that they have a problem with. So does your liberal ___ saying that everyone should have welfare? Who is going to work to provide it? The big corporations bringing in the illegal aliens to work it?


That's interesting, I hadn't thought of that so I did a search-



> What these critics may not realize is that the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program is also increasingly relied upon by members of the U.S. armed forces, with patrons of military commissaries using food stamps to purchase $103.6 million worth of groceries in fiscal 2013.
> 
> That's a 5 percent rise from 2012, and almost double the $52.9 million spent in 2009. That's a faster pace of growth than the general population, since overall SNAP spending rose just 51 percent from 2009 through 2013, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture.
> 
> ...





> Still, pressure on soldiers' grocery budgets may only increase. The Pentagon is considering increasing prices at the commissaries, one option that would keep the stores open, the Military Times reported earlier this month. The Department of Defense had earlier considered closing the stores.
> 
> At the same time, food costs are on the rise for both military and civilian families, with chicken prices jumping 18.4 percent since 2011 and ground beef now 16.8 percent higher.
> 
> While grocery prices are jumping, median income is growing by only 1 percent a year. At the same time, the food-stamp program will start phasing in cuts signed into law earlier this month. More than $8.7 billion in SNAP benefits will be cut over the next decade.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/why-soldiers-are-increasingly-relying-on-food-stamps/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

unclefred said:


> The objective data refutes your subjective opinion.


No, my objective first hand experience refutes your second hand liberal bias.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

unclefred said:


> I believe the overwhelming number of SNAP recipients are not welfare queens but people in temporary dire circumstance. In fact, of people eligible to receive them only 65% percent have enrolled at this point. The recession left a lot of people destitute across the country. Prior to the obama recession only 42% of the eligible participated.
> 
> I found it scandalous that here in Oregon that there is a large number of working families being being paid so poorly that they qualify for SNAP. SNAP is one of the most fiscally responsible agencies we have going.
> 
> ...


Oregon you say ..... well, we all know about drinking the water in Oregon, huh?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like Robie's idea of a food stamps store. Also, I know I've shared this lady here before, but I love her (rip) and she's the best for people with too much month at the end of the money. She should be required viewing for anyone on food stamps.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I like Robie's idea of a food stamps store. Also, I know I've shared this lady here before, but I love her (rip) and she's the best for people with too much month at the end of the money. She should be required viewing for anyone on food stamps.


I am thinking hot sausage or jalapeno sausage instead of hotdogs, But, hotdogs will do as well. Perhaps a little home made cornbread. Poorman's meal my ass, a meal truly fit for a king. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

unclefred said:


> That's interesting, I hadn't thought of that so I did a search-
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/why-soldiers-are-increasingly-relying-on-food-stamps/


CBS got their numbers wrong. My Private E1 salary qoute of $19, 198.00 came from a military website. CBS quoted a yearly $18, 300.00 salary(can we say MSM fact finding). That is an $898.00 difference that could disqualify a soldier. Now don't get me wrong If a soldiers family needs the extra food they should get it but what numbers are not figured into this is that a soldier with dependents will get a food allowance of over $200.00. Yes they are paid to buy food.

I'm not going to stop there. A soldier also gets a housing allowance of probably close to or more than $1000.00 and if a soldier is separated from his family they get a Family Separation Allowance to offset some of the costs associated. So you get your base pay and your allowances. If a soldier is single they will live in the barracks and eat at the mess hall. Soldiers do not have it that bad!

When I went active duty Army Guard (AGR) as an E5, I instantly received all active duty benefits. When I finally received my Staff Sergeant rank/E6 I was making around $60,000.00 give or take and to those that think that is chump change here in Michigan especially Northern Michigan that's a significant wage. I certainly did not qualify for food stamps.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> I like Robie's idea of a food stamps store. Also, I know I've shared this lady here before, but I love her (rip) and she's the best for people with too much month at the end of the money. She should be required viewing for anyone on food stamps.


Annie, I have seen this video before on YouTube. She is an awesome cook.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

It was a few years back now. But when I was a e2 married living on base I was bringing home about $1200 every two weeks. That was more than enough as I didn’t have any rent to pay. $600 and your only real Bill is food? Cell phone? I didn’t need a car I worked less than a mile from where I live. And the Mrs. was a stay at home. I had much more money then when I was still in the service as a post what I have now. Circumstances change I understand but I think I was paid fairly well and was always able to afford my food.

Did not include the pay for my overseas work. Which I believe put me over 2K every two weeks. Did I mention a sign on bonus?

Just because you’re in the service does not mean you’re not a dick wad with your cash.... Believe it or not I knew quite a few morons would often blow a lot of money on beer and cigarettes on payday not to mention other indulgences that are often found near the base. Just sayin


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maybe she ain't heard the news, but tater flakes and fresh taters, really stretch a dollar. The flakes cost more than the fresh, but they sure are convenient. I love them, and I can't say enough good things about Gold Medal Self Rising flour; it is good stuff. I make biscuit with it now and then, and I will bet that she can't bake biscuits. Too bad, her family would love her for it.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> CBS got their numbers wrong. My Private E1 salary qoute of $19, 198.00 came from a military website. CBS quoted a yearly $18, 300.00 salary(can we say MSM fact finding). That is an $898.00 difference that could disqualify a soldier. Now don't get me wrong If a soldiers family needs the extra food they should get it but what numbers are not figured into this is that a soldier with dependents will get a food allowance of over $200.00. Yes they are paid to buy food.
> 
> I'm not going to stop there. A soldier also gets a housing allowance of probably close to or more than $1000.00 and if a soldier is separated from his family they get a Family Separation Allowance to offset some of the costs associated. So you get your base pay and your allowances. If a soldier is single they will live in the barracks and eat at the mess hall. Soldiers do not have it that bad!
> 
> When I went active duty Army Guard (AGR) as an E5, I instantly received all active duty benefits. When I finally received my Staff Sergeant rank/E6 I was making around $60,000.00 give or take and to those that think that is chump change here in Michigan especially Northern Michigan that's a significant wage. I certainly did not qualify for food stamps.


Yeah, I think that was the figure from 2014 or so. I doubt any soldier of rank would qualify, maybe if he had 12 kids. :vs_whistle:


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Oregon you say ..... well, we all know about drinking the water in Oregon, huh?


I think that's Detroit.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> No, my objective first hand experience refutes your second hand liberal bias.


Don't call me names salt sucker.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Believe it or not I knew quite a few morons would often blow a lot of money on beer and cigarettes on payday not to mention other indulgences that are often found near the base. Just sayin


I believe it, as I have heard rumors of such atrocities ..... Oh please do tell more!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

unclefred said:


> I think that's Detroit.


Flint, still Michigan though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I wonder what else Flint and Detroit have in common?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

unclefred said:


> I wonder what else Flint and Detroit have in common?


Hmmmm...Democrat control? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> It's not love, Robie.


Unfortunately, we don't have it to give, Jammer. Our government is broke. We're passing this horrible debt onto our children. That's not loving either.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So your saying the highest rank can get food stamps? I think you been smoking some of that liberal cocaine. Maybe the lowest can qualify or at least used to qualify.


No. But after reading your post I can see how my post can be read that way.

What I meant was "figure out what the highest rank is that can qualify for food stamps." It used to be E-3.

The idea that our lowest three ranks should give more before they get food stamps is sickening, as is the idea that they should be restricted in what they can buy with food stamps as part as some kind of weird, shame-based right wing feel good program. As far as writing do-nothing feel good legislation, Senator Feinstein could learn from this board.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Stop avoiding coward.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Okay, you're done.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

> The idea that our lowest three ranks should give more before they get food stamps is sickening, as is the idea that they should be restricted in what they can buy with food stamps as part as some kind of weird, shame-based right wing feel good program. As far as writing do-nothing feel good legislation, Senator Feinstein could learn from this board.


I dont think any of us here (I would hope so anyway) would begrudge any of the lower ranking armed services folks help when needed. From what I read at the beginning of this post was "fixing" the system so there would not be the rampant use from those who can work but refuse to and just stay on the guvmnt teat. 
There will always be those that need a leg up and I have no issue helping someone get back on their feet.
But as currently constituted how does the entire system help anyone out of where they are? It doesn't unless they want out to begin with.
The establishment politicians want the sheeples right where they are, in large controllable groups.
And not only Feinstein but all the politicians on both sides of the aisle.
Just an old man's opinion.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nobody can get them off the government teat except them. Accept that, accept that there will always be some percentage of losers on the dole, and move on. There are winners who get themselves off the dole, and there are the poor who arrived there by a decent path (anything from an auto accident to enlisting in our armed forces) who need our help. Some of it is temporary and some of it will be for the rest of their lives.

Another way to think of it is that your duty to help a chronic welfare queen ends when the check is cashed each month, and it's cheap at the price.

Nobody is going to meet your standards while they're on the dole. I'd advise you to accept that, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I bet some of you change your tune and start making exceptions when (well, actually, if) you figure out the highest rank _in our military_ that is eligible for food stamps.


How would that change anything?

By the way; here is the enlisted pay scale as of 2017:
https://www.militaryrates.com/military-pay-charts-e1_e5_2017

Remember, that doesn't include off post housing allowance or the fact that there is on post housing. That means not paying for housing.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Nobody can get them off the government teat except them.


I believe that is what I said. Trouble is the progressive left wants them there...contollable and dependant. That is the crux of the issue.

If they are going be on the dole then they really need to work for it. Something for something. Not just free s hit for sitting around and doing nothing.
Might be easier to take if we could get rid of the cheaters...those that drive Lexus and Mercedes and still get a snap card. And we all know they are out there in all shapes and colors.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxence (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I'm living in Europe, and for sure that the left is one of the mean problems, along others but which are very related because they support islamists and so on.
You are the lucky ones my fellow americans.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> How would that change anything?
> 
> By the way; here is the enlisted pay scale as of 2017:
> https://www.militaryrates.com/military-pay-charts-e1_e5_2017
> ...


Gee, they're getting such a sweet deal they don't need foodstamps!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Gee, they're getting such a sweet deal they don't need foodstamps!


Gee, they don't join the armed forces to get rich, and the pay scale isn't a secret.

If they don't like it, they can take their education benefits, leave the military, and get a degree with which they can be financially more successful.

Tell you another thing. Most of the soldiers didn't even think about using stamps. They didn't need stamps. They knew how to manage their money.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

My god your are quite sanctimonious. I grew up with a single alcoholic parent, dropped out of school at 7th grade, and moved out on my own at 15. Tell me what was your upbringing?

I watched everyone around me working the system, asking churches to pay bills, hiding baby daddy's, having children to increase the AFDC, selling food stamps to pay for drugs. I was heading down the same path until I met a women with a couple of children. I made a life choice to not be dependent on anyone. If I can't build it or pay for it I don't need it. We have been married 35 years and we received food stamps for 6 months early in our marriage.

How did I make it? I dug ditches, cleaned septic tanks, swept floors, and made fast food. I also went to school while doing this and paid for all of it except for Pell grants. (No School Loans)

Where am I at now? I live comfortably, my wife and I make almost 6 figures, and have a mortgage and a car payment.

So yes, I do have right to judge what happens to my money.

Now let me ask you a question? In your signature you say you would be glad to pay extra to live in a sanctuary city. Why don't you send an extra 5 or 10% to the government? Instead of just saying you would. Before you ask, I have absolutely no compunction to send the government one penny more then I'm required.

Yes, I do feel a lot better.



Jammer Six said:


> Of all of you who are so quick to judge and think you know how to "solve" charity problems, I bet there isn't a single one of you who would be willing to switch places with anyone drawing food stamps. I know for an absolute fact that I wouldn't switch places with any of them, and if they can draw some kind of illusion of temporary comfort from a bag of chips or even a pack of cigarettes, I for one welcome them to it. It's got to hurt to be them.
> 
> They're fooling themselves. I know it, you know it. But that isn't what's broken, and no one here has any answers for how to fix what's broken in another human being and get them back on the rails. If you did, you'd be the second coming, and I'd expect real miracles from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way. They don't have to remain enlisted. They can further their education while serving as enlisted and then go warrant or commissioned. Take a look at those pay scales...

https://www.federalpay.org/military/army


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If the military can spend money on sex changes and all the accompanying counseling before, during and after, etc, etc....

I guess we can give those in uniform some food stamps, among other percs.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Hmmmm...Democrat control?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Crime rate

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Okay, you're done.


Hell, I'm just beginning unless someone besides you tells me to shut up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Crime rate
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That too...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No. But after reading your post I can see how my post can be read that way.
> 
> What I meant was "figure out what the highest rank is that can qualify for food stamps." It used to be E-3.
> 
> The idea that our lowest three ranks should give more before they get food stamps is sickening, as is the idea that they should be restricted in what they can buy with food stamps as part as some kind of weird, shame-based right wing feel good program. As far as writing do-nothing feel good legislation, Senator Feinstein could learn from this board.


If our lower ranking military can qualify and they need it then hell yeah use it. If there are rules to follow then yes they need to respect those rules.
I don't care if it's a soldier, a cop or Obama they need to follow the rules and laws!

Well bad story, we all know Obama sucks and doesn't follow any laws. Just like Clinton.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Hmmmm...Democrat control?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


The funny thing about these joker's is they blame the conservatives. When ever I talk to someone about buying a vehicle I make it a point that I will not buy new because of the UAW.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

opened up a can of worms, @Jammer Six
I don't like your tone. Your an enigma.
Sometimes you lean left, sometimes you swing real right?


----------

